# "Free Will" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 26, 2017)

While a good deal of votes were pretty evenly distributed amongst all of the entries, our winning effort left us all in the dust, and with good reason, and I'm sure I'm not alone in that opinion. That said, kindly join us in slamming our mitts together to congratulate our beloved *Gumby* for her superbly well wrought winning piece, *"My Entry"*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Gumby also has the coveted honor, or curse, depending on who you are, of selecting the road we travel next month.



Congrats, Sis, your awesomeness ever prevails! That is one pretty perfect work, me dear, which I knew I would be voting for upon my first read. Your expertise is a wonder to behold, so tell me Staff Mum, when I grow up can I be just like you? All kidding aside, darlin', that really is one of your best and you truly deserved that win. Infinite kudos!


----------



## escorial (Feb 26, 2017)

well done...


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes, I thought Gumby's was the best poem by some margin - a very worthy winner.  Well done, Gumby!

Regarding the title, if you look closer I think you will find that it's called "Moby Bitch".


----------



## aj47 (Feb 26, 2017)

Well-penned.    Congrats.


----------



## Darkkin (Feb 26, 2017)

Well wrought, well earned!  :champagne:


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 26, 2017)

Well done Gumby! Great poem!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 26, 2017)

The reason I used "My Entry" was because that was how Cindy posted it in the main thread, I thought she was trying to keep her title undetectable from prying eyes as she normally posts her actual title in the main thread. Guess I should have inquired, I apologize if I misinterpreted your intention, sis, and will alter the title everywhere if you so desire.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you all! I appreciate all the nice comments, too. 

Sis, there's no need to alter the title anywhere. You are correct in your reasoning.   Also, I posted it that way because it has a 'somewhat curse word' in the title and I didn't want to cause any problems for anyone. I was pretty sure that people would realize that the title was not 'my entry', after they read the title above the poem. Lol!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 26, 2017)

Whew! And here we go again with that horrible "b" word that is so much bane on the dark side, lol. Initially, I thought it to be a first rights issue, you really should submit that for publication, but then I kinda thought that word might be the reason a few days after you posted, yes, I was dwelling, shoulda PMed you. So much for my faulty thought process, but I thought that word would be okay in a title, guess I was mistaken. All's well that ends not so screwed up after all. Next time I have queries for any entry, I will message the entrant.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 27, 2017)

Congratulations, Gumby..


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 27, 2017)

Chester's Daughter said:


> The reason I used "My Entry" was because that was how Cindy posted it in the main thread, I thought she was trying to keep her title undetectable from prying eyes as she normally posts her actual title in the main thread. Guess I should have inquired, I apologize if I misinterpreted your intention, sis, and will alter the title everywhere if you so desire.



Yeah, we believe ya


----------



## sas (Feb 27, 2017)

Boy, did I relate to this poem. Nailed it, kiddo.  sas


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 27, 2017)

God job, Gumby


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 27, 2017)

A wonderful poem from a great poet and grand lady... congrats a delectable read.


----------



## ned (Feb 27, 2017)

salutations Gumby - won at a canter!


----------



## Darkkin (Feb 28, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> God job, Gumby



A divine piece...


----------

